# In March we...



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Took lots of pictures! Mommy never got around to uploading them, but today I convinced her to stop being lazy. Here we are!

This is my first time at the beach... I ate so much sand that for weeks I distributed it on my wee wee pad :blush: 









Here's mommy, my brother Dolce and I! Aren't we so cute together?









Here I am telling mommy how much I love her :wub:









This is a Scottish Terrier we met at the beach! His name was Mac and he was very nice to me and my brother 









Here we are running with mommy!









This is my new cousin Mario. Mommy never got to introduce him, but she did tell my aunties how scared she was of him before he came. Well she was right on being scared! He is dangerous, and I don't really like him... I only stood next to him for the sake of this picture.









Here's my brother Dolce posing next to Mario, who at 3 months old is 3 times Dolce's size :w00t:









Here I am with my grandaddy, I wuuuuv him so much and he wuvs me back!:wub:









Here I am with my mommy & grandma on grandma's birthday! I didn't get any cake 









And here I am with my uncle, the father of my cousin Mario.









That's about it, for now! Mommy took some pics of me today after my bath, but she's too lazy to upload them. She says she will tomorrow!  

Love you aunties!!
-Kelly


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

These are all great pictures. Tell your mom thanks for sharing! You look so cute and so does your brother, and your cousin. Looks like you had fun at the beach!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Great day at the beach!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Great fun!! Thanks for sharing the pictures......but we need more pictures!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your little ones are so precious!!! I love the pics of them at the beach! Your such a pretty girl, Marisol!! Thanks for sharing !! Tell Kelly that I'd be afraid of Mario too, even though he!s a cutie!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pics! :aktion033:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope your mommy keeps posting more and more pictures as they are too adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh... those pictures at the Beach are wonderful and so are the rest of them. Thanks so much for sharing pictures of your family too. I had to chuckle though seeing your pictures from the Beach when we are all bundled up in our warm winter clothes.It is only in the 20's here in PA.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww, Kelly, love the pictures. Looks like you had a great time at the beach. You are so cute. :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Love the pictures! What a beautiful family you have Marisol, both human and canine! I love the picture of Kelly posing with Mario. It's hilarious. The birthday cake is gorgeous! I bet it was delicious!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Way too much cuteness in those pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic Pictures You all Are Beautiful!!!!!*
*Post more often. Nickee in Pa**

*The Big Guy is Scary--But cute. Yogi***


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Great photos 

I love the very first one....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, you are beautiful and so are your fluffs. Thanks for sharing such great pics of you and your family. I too love the beach. You have inspired me to take pics of our family at the beach this Summer. I will post them too.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love the pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Picture Perfect, Marisol!!! Kelly's little face makes me smile everytime! I :heart: her! Looks like you guys are enjoying life just the way it should be


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you to everyone on behalf of Kelly, Dolce, Mario, and mommy, for all the compliments and comments! We love and appreciate every single one of you!!:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisol, you are beautiful and so are your fluffs. Thanks for sharing such great pics of you and your family. I too love the beach. You have inspired me to take pics of our family at the beach this Summer. I will post them too.


Thanks Barb! And I'm looking forward to seeing them!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Picture Perfect, Marisol!!! Kelly's little face makes me smile everytime! I :heart: her! Looks like you guys are enjoying life just the way it should be


Thanks!! I feel the exact same with your Obi! Can't help but smile whenever I see his pretty face :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful family! I, too, love the beach so these shots made my morning. I love your babies---even the big guy! I also love your weather!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> What a beautiful family! I, too, love the beach so these shots made my morning. I love your babies---even the big guy! I also love your weather!


Thank you so much!! We don't really have seasons here, except for raining season which is our "Winter", and Summer would be our dry season! Right now it's our "Summer"


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks like you had a wonderful time at the beach!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome Pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw! Cute pics. I love the look on Kelly's face when she is posing with Mario.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kelly you are a little doll and your brother Dolce is too.:wub: Marisol, you are also quite beautiful. Your pictures on the beach were amazing, Wish we had that kind of weather here. Thanks for sharing such wonderful picture.


----------

